# 2006 Giant TCR 1 vs Entry level road bike



## larodrigfms (May 14, 2012)

I am at a crossroads. I have been bitten by the cycling bug and wish to get a reliable bike that will last me a good 2 years before i decide to upgrade. I went to my local LBS and was looking at entry level bikes like the defy2 the allez sport comp and the caad8. The manager then told me he had a bike for me that he used to use and is now selling for 950.00 cash but with tax. It is a 2006 GIANT TCR all carbon bike with ultegra parts and really nice tires. I just don't know if this would be great entry level bike I was able to ride it and they would size it for me. its a 54 cm which i guess is a large. I was on the allez and caad8 on the same size. Do you guys think buying a used bike for an entry level is good with all those parts or should i just buy new. Please help thanks guys


----------



## larodrigfms (May 14, 2012)

thanks ben i really like the feel of the bike when i road it. it shifts like butter and I do like the fact that its being sold through LBS so I really doubt they would sell me something crappy and ruin a new customer relationship. It was the managers personal bike but he now owns a trek. I'm gonna try it again today so I was just going crazy in my head about it being 6 years old and whether or not the parts will still withstand another 2 years. By the way we don't have any hills here unless you count the highway! lol flat as can be.


----------



## ben0615 (May 11, 2012)

Yes, its a good place to start. A small outlay of cash for a very, very nice bike. That way if it turns out, you decide you dont want it, its going to be very easy to sell it and get your money back. With a Carbon TCR with Ultegra, you will be very happy with it.


----------



## larodrigfms (May 14, 2012)

Does the age of the bike affect the way the parts perform is it safe to say it will last me 2 years. The bike feels super light and not super rigid, but then again I only have my old trek 2300 '89 to compare it to. So it is night and day. I did ride the allez and the caad8 and both felt good. Need to know by today I will be pulling the trigger and coming out 1000 dollars poorer but 1 bike better.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Ultegra as a group if maintained correctly can last several decades, certainly longer than the frame or wheels. That it was owned by a shop person is a very good thing. The bike was obviously maintained well and he is effectively putting both his name and the shop's reputation on the line to some extent in selling it to you. Looks like a good deal for you.


----------



## larodrigfms (May 14, 2012)

Cool beans I figured the same thing. A LBS worker who knows his bikes maintains them constantly and being that he doesn't want it to reflect poorly on themselves is something i was also thinking about. I'll post pictures once i get it today and full specs thanks again guys! I really appreciate it!


----------



## larodrigfms (May 14, 2012)

Finally pulled trigger on the BIKE so here it is. I did 15 miles today for a start and will do more tomorrow. Bike responds well and is super light. 17lbs.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That looks more like a 2005 but I could be wrong. Now.....lose that saddle and get something like a Selle Italia SLR XP. Get a low rise stem and finally get some clipless pedals. Great bike regardless.


----------



## larodrigfms (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Italian I like the idea of clipless pedals in fact i have some of those frog double sided SPD pedals but too freaked out to use them. The idea of being attached to the bike going at 20 mph is a little much for a newbie like myself to get my head around. I just dish out a good portion of money for the upgraded bike so I have to give myself like a month to see what the next step is. I like the saddle you provided it looks awesome is it comfortable? Could i just flip the stem so its lower the BIKE shop put it higher since I am still a newbie and when i get more comfortable and put on SPD pedals they would refit me again.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

1. Remove the nuts on the inner tubes. As the wheel slips on the rim, the tube will as well, and the valve stem will tear.
2. Ditch the seat. It may be comfy for short rides but not so much for longer ones. Invest in proper bike shorts if you don't have them.
3. Use the clipless pedals. You are far better off being Attached at 20mph than becoming Detached.


----------



## cmv96 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm looking to sell my TCR and need to get an idea of current value. Where is the best place in the forums to solicit input?


----------



## larodrigfms (May 14, 2012)

I honestly don't know cmv96 i have been lurking for a while myself and came for help. I paid 950 for my bike and it is an '06, with one minor scratch on the deraillers. It is awesome! just did 25.1 miles yesterday but had crappy shorts so now im a bit sore!.


----------

